# Laynards



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

My 17yr old son has been trying out a new hobby. Love to hear your thoughts or suggestions.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

nice looking lanyards. Are the call holders removable? A buddy gave me a similar holder...was a bit long though.


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Ya the lower one s are


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

very nice ! i love the braided paracord he should look into some flyfishing laynards also i would buy one ...


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Send me a pic and I'll see what he comes up w


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

the beads wouldn't be necessary he could ad the snaps to the paracord


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

I'll show him and get back w you tinknocker


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

Tinknocker1 said:


> the beads wouldn't be necessary he could ad the snaps to the paracord


----------



## wallydvr (Feb 20, 2005)

wallydvr said:


> I'll show him and get back w you tinknocker


[


----------

